# Got an offer



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I am already in my first year of uni... but I received an offer to transfer directly into second year for a top 10 (top 10 in the UK, not in the world lol) university in September.

However, this is contingent upon achieving certain grades this year (exams are in May and June..)

This has given me a bit of an incentive to actually start putting effort into my work and start preparing for exams. I was very doubtful about receiving an offer from this university - this is the first thing that has made me feel good in a_ long_ time :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats bro. I hope you do well so you can get in .


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Congrats bro


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Congrats bro. I hope you do well so you can get in .


Thanks man.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I got the grades and now the uni has officially confirmed my offer! :grin2:

Moving there in September... super-excited but also very nervous - new uni, new city, will take some time getting adjusted to it. :frown2:


----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

Awesome dude congrats from NY!


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Congrats bro!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> I got the grades and now the uni has officially confirmed my offer! :grin2:
> 
> Moving there in September... super-excited but also very nervous - new uni, new city, will take some time getting adjusted to it. :frown2:


Congrats! A new door for many new opportunities in life, I wish you well. I'm sure you'll be able to adjust in your new surroundings just fine  :squeeze

I hope to move to a new uni and a new country altogether in about 2 years time. Fingers crossed.

All the best to you!! :kiss


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

When your boy gets accepted into college.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

JustSmileZee said:


> Awesome dude congrats from NY!





McFly said:


> Congrats bro!





SaltnSweet said:


> Congrats! A new door for many new opportunities in life, I wish you well. I'm sure you'll be able to adjust in your new surroundings just fine  :squeeze
> 
> I hope to move to a new uni and a new country altogether in about 2 years time. Fingers crossed.
> 
> All the best to you!! :kiss





SamanthaStrange said:


> Congrats!


Thanks guys! :smile2:


Kevin001 said:


> When your boy gets accepted into college.


You mean uni and I was already uni but thanks Kevin (Durant) :b :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> You mean uni and I was already uni but thanks Kevin (Durant) :b :laugh:


I still get confused on how that whole system works. But congrats once again.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*offer*

is a new, special term to me

I should dole it out more often, to everyone.

Want one of these? Want one of those? What can I do for you? That's a regular one from me

Suggestions take a lot of luck to get accepted


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Congrats Mvp


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> I still get confused on how that whole system works. But congrats once again.


Thanks Kev... basically, here school goes up to Grade 13.

So in Grade 12 & Grade 13 you do these exams called A-levels, this is referred to *'sixth form college' *or just 'college'. Some sixth forms are part of a high school (e.g. Grade 7 to Grade 13), others are separate institutions (e.g. after Grade 11 you can move to a sixth form *college* to do A-levels).

After Grade 11 you can also do BTECs instead, but this usually takes 3 years to complete, not 2 (A-levels are obviously 2 years).

So that's what college refers to here lol* (where 16 - 18/19 year olds study before attending university).*

You need A-level qualifications to attend university (or BTEC qualifications). For example, X course at X university has an A-level requirement of ABB in order to apply for it. Hope that makes sense lol.

Obviously this thread was about moving to a more prestigious uni after completing my first year of uni elsewhere - I already met my new uni's A-level requirements but they wanted certain grades from my 1st year of uni in order to transfer straight into Year 2 of the course.

I believe in the U.S you just finish high school after grade 12, then go to college which is 4 years (I think?) or you go to community college (which is 2 years) before attending 'college' college. Correct me if I'm wrong lol not sure how it works over there.



Kovu said:


> Congrats Mvp


Thanks bro :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Thanks Kev... basically, here school goes up to Grade 13.
> 
> So in Grade 12 & Grade 13 you do these exams called A-levels, this is referred to *'sixth form college' *or just 'college'. Some sixth forms are part of a high school (e.g. Grade 7 to Grade 13), others are separate institutions (e.g. after Grade 11 you can move to a sixth form *college* to do A-levels).
> 
> ...


This is why I'm glad I live in America, lol. Still confused af. Yep here is pretty much through grade 12. Then you if decide to go to college you go to 4 yr university, 2yr community, or even some vocational schools. You can transfer after the 2yrs at community college to university to finish your bach or just get your associates. After getting your bach. you can go on and get other degrees like Masters and PhD. Simple .


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> This is why I'm glad I live in America, lol. Still confused af. Yep here is pretty much through grade 12. Then you if decide to go to college you go to 4 yr university, 2yr community, or even some vocational schools. You can transfer after the 2yrs at community college to university to finish your bach or just get your associates. *After getting your bach. you can go on and get other degrees like Masters and PhD.* Simple .


Lol it's much simpler than it sounds I guess I just suck at explaining it.

Yes the same applies here also.


----------

